# Staffpad and Panning



## MadLad (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey my fellow composers,

I now own all of CineSamples and Berlin Orchestra and some Spitfire staff. It's great to interchange the instruments in compositions because you can really fine tune everything. I can get the sound I want depending on the library I choose. Problem is, CineSamples and Berlin Orchestra aren't panned completely the same. On top of that, I'm pretty sure the solo instruments or at least some of them (like the solo horns in Berlin Brass) are always panned center.

I don't suppose anyone of you has a guide or a list, how these instruments are panned exactly and how you can pan them perfectly when you use all of the instruments interchangeably? I want to get as close to the real sound as possible and that's why I prefer that the orchestra players don't change seats in the middle of performance like they do when I swap the libraries in my music.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 31, 2021)

I never quite understand the fixation with this. Different conductors seat their orchestras differently, and they will change seating based on the instrumentation of a work. Sometimes they will change it to accommodate the acoustics of a hall. Type orchestral seating into a search engine and click on images. Got 4 horns? They are often, but not always, a little left of center. Got 6? They are likely right in the middle.


----------



## MadLad (Jul 31, 2021)

I know, I know. That's not the problem. The problem is when I use CineBrass 2 horns, they are all the way left but then I switch to Berlin Brass and the horns are suddenly all the way to the right. It's fine if you change the panning with each piece but it is unrealistic if it happens in the middle of a piece


----------



## MauroPantin (Jul 31, 2021)

Panning can be adjusted from the instrument menu. Like so:






That being said, it's probably better to export the stems and get them into a DAW to do proper stereo image processing. You can get them to sit at the right place with something like Panagement.


----------



## MadLad (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks didn't know about panagement. I will check it out. It's still kind of annoying to always readjust the panning with each piece because of the different libraries


----------



## MauroPantin (Jul 31, 2021)

Depending on where you adjust it, a good way to avoid having to re-do the work each time is to set up templates. Both Staffpad and any modern DAW allow for this. If you adjust the panning within Staffpad just save as a template and you are set. If you are adjusting with Panagement, then a mixing template is always a time saver and your DAW should allow you to save all the settings and tracks, ready for you to import the stems next time.


----------

